# Hi from Bonnybridge, Scotland



## Bairnybridge (Mar 30, 2021)

Hi there to all from CFUK, and thank you for allowing me to join your forum.

I am just starting my espresso journey and looking to learn how to genuinely brew and recognise good espresso as I've always love coffee and have a Moka Pot just now but I watch in awe coffee experts who talk of grind size, ratios, too acidic, too sour and then the contentment in their faces when the get it right.....I have a science background so this analytical element has always attracted me......although I'm not sure whether it's all theatrics or not.

I am conscious that I need to try and select a good entry machine, and am happy to buy 2nd/3rd hand but not really sure where to begin.

Some videos I've seen seemed to suggest a Rancilio Silvia or Gaggia Classic and I've noticed that there seems to be Classics selling that are even up to about 20 years old and still working which is amazing.

Thank you in advance for any replies and for again letting me enter the Coffee Forum....slàinte mhath! ☕🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## wahman (Feb 18, 2021)

Hello! also from scotland.


----------



## AlanSky (Dec 29, 2020)

Hello and welcome, you are just along the road from me. I would say that, from what I've learned so far, looking at a good grinder is just important, if not more, than the espresso machine. It also depends how you think you will get on with the learning process. I knew I liked espresso and am willing to invest time, effort and money in learning the process of making it, and I know I will always be learning. If you purchase a machine and grinder that will hold value, if you find you don't like process you can always sell them on.


----------



## Hi Jac (May 11, 2021)

Hello from Kirkintilloch 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------

